# How to replace your clothes line



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Too much work.


----------



## Fantastic (Feb 21, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Too much work.


It wasn't that much work lol


----------



## Fantastic (Feb 21, 2011)

Thought I'd add to this... Replaced the pole as our trampoline took a ride in the wind and broke it off at the ground.... Here's some pics. 

Dug around the concrete in the ground, hooked up some chains, pulled out the concrete, put in new pole and used a product called "Fast 2 K"... Worked awesome!!! Pole set in place in 45 mins(15 mins per bag)... Put dirt back in and packed it down, hooked up the new hardware and done!!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Your technique really excels when it's time to thread new rope in a block and tackle.

http://www.amazon.com/Rope-Pulley-Block-Tackle-Hoist/dp/B001Z0WELC


----------



## Fantastic (Feb 21, 2011)

Fairview said:


> Your technique really excels when it's time to thread new rope in a block and tackle.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rope-Pulley-Block-Tackle-Hoist/dp/B001Z0WELC


I have farmers for brother in laws.... Chains work for everything LOL


----------

